# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Как можно оригинально, полезно и с удовольствием провести свободное время?

## Irina

*Вот и выходные скоро! Много ли вам известно способов оригинально, полезно и с удовольствием провести время? Поделитесь идеями!!!*

----------


## BiZ111

*потрахаться* (удовольствие) *в прыжке с парашютом* (оригинально) *над Гвинеей* (полезно: климат)

----------


## Irina

Природа, свежий воздух, шашлыки. Не оригинально, но очень приятно

----------


## BiZ111

Так спрашивается как ОРИГИНАЛЬНО ведь =)

Шашлыки на плоту =)

----------


## Irina

Однажды чудно провела время в японской бане. Потрясающий ритуал, со множеством полезных и очень приятных  процедур.

----------


## Carlen

баня с гейшами?

----------


## Mouse

Рыночная экономика приводит к денежным отношения. Редко кто-то занимается благотворительностью от души. Отдых - это смена рода занятия. Можете сделать хорошее дело: накормить бездомного пса/человека, посадить дерево, помочь пожелому человеку... Это не модно, вам не дадут медаль (если не делаете показуху), но по приходу домой, вечером у вас будет очень приятно на душе, потому что для вас это пустяк, "обычный" поступок, а для кого-то это имеет бОльшее значение. Засыпая, можете быть уверены - день прожит не зря!))

----------

